# nervous and stressed



## Sara Valentine (Jan 11, 2004)

After reading so many threads by so many people here thought I'd introduce myself.
I'm a single mother of 2 awesome little people, 25years old, part-time model and aspiring fitness competitor.
I'll be writing my exams in May for my ace personal training course. Not to be a personal trainer but so that I have the skills to train myself.
I did my first show last year and learned so much that I caught the competition bug and have made this past year a mission to be better and do a better job next year. Well that time is almost here, and all I can do is my best. Anyway, that's me.


----------



## MikeKy (Jan 11, 2004)

Welcome Sara! Sounds like you have a lot going for you. Hang in there and best of luck.


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

Welcome Sara and the best of luck!  Alot of people are helpful and friendly here at IM.com, too!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2004)

Sara Valentine welcome to IM!


----------



## bandaidwoman (Jan 12, 2004)

you deserve credit for even finding the time to workout , much less compete as a single mom.  You deserve alot of credit!  Good luck.!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2004)

WEll I like you already Sara!!!! Welcome to IM and I look forward to speaking to you in the very near future.  Wish you the very best.
Fire


----------



## butterfly (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 14, 2004)

Wow, Full time mom, part time pt/fitness model....
may you achieve and succeed in all of your endeavors


----------



## atherjen (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome Sara! 
sounds as tho u have achieved alot thus far!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to IM  

Oh, and you are very beautiful!


----------



## Sara Valentine (Jan 19, 2004)

Thank you to all for your wonderful welcome. I only hope that I can contribute to this board in an informative manner as opposed to always needing help.
BTW premier, I think I'm actually blushing. but thanks


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

WELCOME SARA!


----------



## black_alicious (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi,
My name is Vinny and i`m doing my first figure competition on March 13 i`d apppreciate any advice offered by people who have competed before.I have seven weeks and i`m currently at 118 pounds with a 17%bodyfat.I was vegeterian for the last three years but recently started eating tuna to gain some mass as my trainer said i have a small frame and my shoulders just weren`t growing..Anyway ill stop rambling on and hit me up with some serious advice


----------



## f1tness (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey Sara - welcome and good luck! Keep us posted on your results!!!
f1tness


----------



## scottrtrout (Feb 19, 2004)

Welcome Sara and goodluck. Just keep learning and you'll do just fine.  And I agree with ProMer. Wow!

Keep us posted


----------



## MissOz (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey Sara ...G'day mate from Oz.xx


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2004)

Sara, welcome to IM.

*OMG !!!!!!!*  i just checked out your website. WOW !

Gary


----------



## Sara Valentine (Feb 26, 2004)

Well it's official. I won't be competing this year due to some personal things and needing surgery. But for now I'm still training hard and at least I have another year to get ready so that way next year I'll do even better. Thanks to everyone on this board, I've learned so much and have been really upset this past week about all of this but then I look at some of your guy's pics and am immediatly inspired again. So a big hat's off to all of you and thanks


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

Hello sara....welcome to IM


----------

